# Just like sentinels



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Or either that, they looked like they were worshipping the parking lot light. I came by to visit the ferals and they were all just standing there staring towards the parking lot light where they knew I usually give them something to eat. I couldn't help but laugh at them. They were just standing there facing the pole - waiting. Not a muscle moving.

The weather's been so erratic here (typical New England weather). It snows one day and then the next day it's sunny and warm. We had a terrible storm here with hail and a tree had crashed down on someone driving a truck, killing him instantly in my town. It's amazing these birds have survived all this.

And there they were - staring at the pole - waiting. It was hilarious just to see them like that.

Amazing birds. They are truly survivors.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What wonderful birds, Garye, they are just vicitms of routine, and definitely wanted to eat! Thank you for taking such good care of them.

Sorry to hear about the terrible storm, there sure have been a lot of them recently. Hope you don't see another storm like that one!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Makes you feel guilty sometimes, huh? I often just stop by the park for a quick check and have this huge, rolling, wave of ducks, geese, coots, and pigeons charging towards me as soon as I pull up to the curb. They truly do recognize vehicles and people.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

"...They were just standing there facing the pole - waiting. Not a muscle moving..."

If they face it, you will come. 


"...I often just stop by the park for a quick check and have this huge, rolling, wave of ducks, geese, coots, and pigeons charging towards me as soon as I pull up to the curb..."
Terry

Now that's an great visual! Too bad you're not in Alabama...Roll, Tide!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Now that's an great visual! Too bad you're not in Alabama...Roll, Tide!


My husband is the world's largest Alabama fan .. I'll have to tell him about your comment  

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Pigeons at attention*

Anytime I see pigeons alert, extremely still, standing at attention, often pointing in the same direction, I know they are ready to explode in unison to escape a raptor. The city of Cologne uses birds of prey to control the pigeon population. I saw a high-flying raptor two hours ago. Seagulls were warning the pigeons. Several weeks ago I was watching two pigeons searching for food under a parked ar. The rest of the pigeons had flown off. One of the two would carefully stick his head and neck out to search the sky up and down the street. Eventually they both lined up near the edge of the car, stood dtill a half minute, then dashed up the street four or five yards, a few feet above the ground, then in an instant reversed direction and flew close to the buildings until they reached the three-story roofline, then cut over the flat roof next to an elevator shaft. Any raptor would have had to risk hitting the building in a dive. Jet fighter pilots don't manoeuvre any better.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll have to bear that in mind but I have to admit that these pigeons will stand waiting and then as soon as they spot me, they become lively. They're waiting. They'll do this in especially bad weather as they know they can't find food elsewhere. Otherwise, they're actively out there searching for food. Like today, I saw them in the grass looking for food. I think that's also why the flock doesn't get too big because I don't give them enough for them to stop looking for food. They have to supplement the food I give them by actively searching for some on their own.

But I try to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those birds are lucky to have you. They know you'll come along to feed them.
Bless you for all you do for those sweet birds.

Reti


----------

